# Welches M.2 WiFi-Modul (+ Antennen) für HTPC ?



## DarkWG (26. Mai 2020)

Hey ihr!

Ich habe mir einen HTPC zusammengestellt, bin auch sehr zufrieden soweit. Das einzige was mit noch fehlt wäre eine WLAN-Möglichkeit für den HTPC.

Folgende Komponenten habe ich u.a. verbaut:

- Gehäuse: Inter-Tech MW-02 II
- Mainboard: ASRock J5005-ITX

Das Mainboard kann lt. Handbuch ein M.2-Wifi-Modul aufnehmen, genau genommen steht dort folgendes: "1 x M.2 Socket (Key E), supports type 2230 WiFi/BT module and Intel® CNVi (Integrated WiFi/BT)"

Ich kenne mich was das Thema Wi-Fi bzw. M.2-Module angeht nicht so genau aus. Natürlich hätte ich auch die Möglichkeit, eine externe USB-WLAN-Antenne anzuschliessen. Aber ich denke, wenn das Mainboard mir die Möglichkeit bietet ein WiFi-Modul zu verbauen, könnte ich diese ja auch nutzen. Wisst ihr, welches Modul ich da am besten nehmen sollte, so dass es auch 100% passt? Also für einen direkten Link oder sowas wäre ich auch dankbar 
Was ich so grob im Netz lesen konnte ist, dass es da einige verschiedene Modelle gibt, und man da aufpassen soll keines zu erwischen was nicht zum Board passt...

Außerdem scheint mit mein Gehäuse nur eine Aussparung für eine Antenne zu besitzen ... Bild der Gehäuserückseite: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die M.2-WiFi-Module die ich finden konnte hatten, wenn es sie im Paket mit Antennen gab, immer 2 Antennen dabei. Muss man beide auch nutzen, oder würde so ein Modul auch nur mit einer funktionieren? Und was ist der Mehrwert von zwei Antennen, ausser vielleicht besserem Empfang?

Ich hoffe, jemand von Euch kann mich da etwas beraten bzw. aufklären und eine Empfehlung geben, wie ich da am besten vorgehen sollte um den HTPC WiFi-fähig zu machen


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Mai 2020)

DarkWG schrieb:


> Die M.2-WiFi-Module die ich finden konnte hatten, wenn es sie im Paket mit Antennen gab, immer 2 Antennen dabei.


 Das sind die Antennen für 2,4 und 5GHz.



DarkWG schrieb:


> Muss man beide auch nutzen, oder würde so ein Modul auch nur mit einer funktionieren?


 das geht auch mit einer Antenne.
Dann fehlt aber ein WLAN-Bereich.


----------



## Matusalem (27. Mai 2020)

Die Anzahl der Antennen hat nichts mit dem WLAN-Frequenzband zu tun. 

Die Wellenlänge von 2,4 und 5GHz ist ausreichend dicht beieinander das eine Antenne für beide Frequenzbänder ausreicht.

Die Anzahl der Antennen bestimmt die Anzahl der Datenströme welche Du per SU-MIMO gleichzeitig empfangen kannst. Eine Antenne halbiert mal eben die Datenrate. Z.B. statt max. 867 Mbit/s brutto auf 5GHz nur max 433Mbit/s brutto auf 5GHz.


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2020)

Produktvergleich Gigabyte GC-WB1733D-I, Gigabyte GC-WBAX200 Geizhals Deutschland

Da sind bei beiden Intel-Chips verbaut.
Wenn du die demontierst hättest du die Karte, Kabel und Antenne.


----------

